# Feeding Locusts



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all , what do you feed your locusts ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

1000 Kilos of human grade leafy cabbage every day.....


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

the same as crickets. (see gutloading crickets thread)


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Watercress, collard greens and grass. I avoid giving them carrot, as I've noticed a lot that are fed on carrot die...


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

HadesDragons said:


> Watercress, collard greens and grass. I avoid giving them carrot, as I've noticed a lot that are fed on carrot die...


I noticed that too! Wonder whats up with carrots

I always feed my crix and locust the same food I feed Spike and give the crix gut load pellets too.


----------



## bornared (Apr 18, 2009)

fangsy said:


> Hi all , what do you feed your locusts ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


i tend to find anything cheap or free is the best to feed them !!
grass provided its not been treated with pesticides ! ( freebie woohoo ) 
dandelions and cress which you can pick up seeds for dirt cheap ( i got 6000 seeds for £1 !)
and the reduced pre pack salads in tescos ! 
hope that helps dude


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i feed my breeding colony up on Kale and Collard Greens. i tried them on normal garden grass and the hoppers took it but the adults wouldnt (so much for free food!). they like Dandelion leaves as well, but they are harder to come by in the quantities i require.

Kale and Collard Greens are 99p per bag from Sainsburys, Collard Greens go further than the Kale for the same money but dont last as long. i get through 8-10 bags per week though!! ive currently got around 80 breeding adults and who knows how many hoppers (at least 500 i should think).


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Dandelions, nettles, clover (stress pestcide free!), apple and veggie peel/tops left from when I'm cooking


----------

